# [SOLVED] Yamaha Receiver



## rodrigosoaresd (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey Folks!

I have a Yamaha Receiver model V673 and i have a big problem.

When i try to turn it on, its keeps the stand by mode and starts to blinking the led of the stand by.

the receiver never worked again. all what it does is blink the led and turn off.

I went to the technical support and he said that is software and he charged me something about $400,00. That's crazy.

Can you guys help me, please?

Thank you very much.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Yamaha Receiver*

Hi and welcome to TSF, have you tried to reset it RX-V673 Setting Receiver Back to Factory Settings - RX-V673 - RX-V - AV Receivers - Audio & Visual


----------



## rodrigosoaresd (Jun 2, 2015)

*Re: Yamaha Receiver*

Thank you man! its working


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: Yamaha Receiver*

Glad to hear it, hope you kept the 400.


----------

